# My all Square-1 EPLL algorithms



## pkfeng13 (May 22, 2011)

Here' my algorithms of square 1 EPLL~
very easy to learn and sub15 is easy after learning most of these algs
Just enjoy solving Square

Sample






Further information
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=49186&extra=page=1

Case	algorithms	
0. 0	LC	
0.1	a 1,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,0/3,3/5,0/-2,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-2/0,1/3,3/-3,0	
b /3,3/1,0/-2,-2/0,2/-2,-2/2,0/-1,-1/0,-3/-3,-3/1,0/2,2/0,4	
0.2	/-3,0/3,3/3,0/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/2,0/-2,4/2,-1/3,3/0,3	
0.3+	0,-1/3,0/0,1/0,-3/0,-1/-3,0/0,1/0,3/	
0.3-	/0,-3/0,-1/3,0/0,1/0,3/0,-1/-3,0/0,1	
0.4+	/3,3/-1,-2/-2,-2/2,0/-2,-2/0,1/3,3/-2,0/2,2/-3,-2	
0.4-	/-3,-3/0,-1/2,2/-2,0/2,2/1,2/-3,-3/1,0/2,2/0,-2	
0.7	1,0/2,-1/0,4/-3,0/0,-1/2,-3/0,4/0,4/-2,2/0,1/3,0/0,-3	
0.+	1,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/0,3/1,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/-1,0	
0.//	1,0/-1,-1/0,3/1,1/0,-3/-1,-1/0,1	
1 .0	1,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-3,-3/0,1/0,-2/0,-4/-4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,-3/0,-3	
/3,3/1,0/-2,-2/0,2/-2,-2/2,0/-1,-1/0,3/-3,-3/1,0/2,2/0,-2	
1.1	a 1,0/5,-1/-5,1/-1,0 
b 1,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/-1,0 
c 1,0/-3,3/-1,-1/4,2/-1,0 
1.2	a 1,0/0,-1/0,-3/5,0/-5,0/0,3/0,1/-1,0 
b 0,-1/-3,0/-2,1/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/2,-1/3,0/0,1 
1.3+	1,0/3,0/-1,0/3,3/5,0/-2,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-2/0,1/3,3/-2,0/-3,0/	
1.3-	0,-3/0,3/0,-3/-3,0/0,-1/-2,0/0,-4/4,0/0,-2/-2,3/3,3/	
1.4+	1,0/-1,-1/0,-3/1,1/0,-3/-1,-1/0,1	
1.4-	1,0/-1,-1/0,3/1,1/0,3/-1,-1/0,1	
1.7	1,0/2,-1/0,1/0,-3/0,-1/3,0/0,1/0,3/-5,0/-1,0	
1.+	/3,3/-3,0/2,2/0,2/-2,4/2,-4/0,-2/1,1/-3,0/3,3/-3,0	
1.//	/3,3/-3,0/2,2/0,2/-2,4/2,-4/1,2/-3,-3/0,-3	
2 .0	/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/2,0/0,2/-2,0/4,0/0,-2/0,2/-1,4/0,-3/0,3	
2.1	a 0,-1/1,0/3,0/0,-5/0,5/-3,0/-1,0/0,1 
b 1,0/0,3/-3,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/3,0/0,-3/-1,0 
2.2	a 1,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/ 
b 0,-1/-3,0/1,1/2,-1/ 
c 1,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/ 
d 0,-1/1,-2/-1,-1/0,3/0,1	
2.3+	/3,3/5,0/-2,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-2/0,1/3,3/-3,0	
2.3-	/3,3/-1,0/-2,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-2/0,-5/3,3/3,0	
2.4+	1,0/-3,-3/-4,-1/-2,1/-4,-1/-2,1/-3,0/0,3/-1,0	
2.4-	1,0/0,-3/3,0/2,-1/4,1/2,-1/4,1/3,3/-1,0	
2.7	0,-1/0,-3/1,1/0,-3/0,3/-1,-1/0,3/0,1 
2.+	/0,3/-3,-3/0,-3/0,-1/2,-4/-2,4/-4,0/1,-2/-3,-3/0,3	
2.//	/0,3/-3,-3/0,-3/0,-1/2,-4/-2,4/-3,1/0,-3/-3,-3/0,3	
3+.0	/3,0/1,0/0,-3/-1,0/-3,0/1,0/0,3/-1,0	
3+.1	/3,0/-3,0/3,0/0,3/1,0/0,2/4,0/0,-4/2,0/0,5/3,3/0,-3	
3+.2 a /3,3/1,0/-2,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-4/0,-2/0,5/3,3/0,-3	
b /-3,-3/0,1/0,-2/0,-4/-4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,-3/0,-3	
3+.3+ 1,0/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/-1,0	
1,0/-1,-1/6,0/4,1/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,0	
3+.3-	1,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/0,3/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,0	
3+.4+	1,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-4,0/3,3/5,0/-2,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-2/0,1/3,3/-3,0	
3+.4-	1,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-1,3/3,3/-1,0/-2,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-2/0,-5/3,3/3,0	
3+.7	/3,3/1,0/-2,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-4/0,-2/2,-2/1,1/0,-3/-3,-3/3,0	
3+.+	/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/1,-1/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/-1,1	
1,0/-4,2/1,1/3,0/-3,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/3,0/0,-3/-1,0	
3+.//	1,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/	
3-.0	1,0/0,-3/-1,0/3,0/1,0/0,3/-1,0/-3,0/	
3-.1	/-3,-3/0,-5/-2,0/0,4/-4,0/0,-2/-1,0/0,-3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/0,3	
3-.2	a /3,3/-5,0/-2,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-4/0,-2/0,-1/3,3/0,3	
b /3,3/-5,0/2,0/4,0/4,0/0,4/0,2/0,-1/3,3/0,3	
3-.3+ 1,0/5,-1/-5,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,0	
1,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,0	
3-.3- 1,0/5,-1/-5,1/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/2,1/0,1	
1,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/2,1/0,1	
3-.4+	/3,3/1,0/4,0/0,2/2,4/-4,2/0,4/1,0/-3,0/-3,-3/3,0/0,-3	
3-.4-	1,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/2,3/3,3/-1,0/-2,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-2/0,-5/3,3/3,0	
3-.7	/3,3/-5,0/-2,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-4/0,-2/0,-1/2,-2/1,1/-3,0/3,3/0-3	
3-.+	1,0/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/-1,-1/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/0,1	
1,0/0,3/-3,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/3,0/-3,0/-1,-1/4,-2/-1,0	
3-.//	1,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,0	
4+.0	/3,3/1,0/-2,-2/0,2/-2,-2/1,2/-3,-3/1,0/2,0/0,-2	
4+.1	1,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/-1,-1/0,1	
4+.2	1,0/-4,-1/-3,0/-2,1/-4,-1/-2,1/-4,-1/1,1/-1,0	
4+.3+	1,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,-3/-3,-3/0,1/0,-2/0,-4/-4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,-3/0,-3	
4+.3-	1,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,-3/-3,-3/0,1/0,-2/0,-4/-4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,-3/0,-3	
4+.4+	1,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/3,-3/-1,-1/0,-3/1,1/-1,0	
4+.4-	1,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/3,3/-1,-1/0,3/1,1/-1,0	
4+.十	/-3,-3/0,-1/2,-4/-2,4/-2,2/2,2/0,-3/3,3/-3,0	
4+.7	/0,-3/0,-1/3,0/0,1/0,3/0,-1/-2,1/-3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/-1,0	
4+.//	/-3,-3/0,-1/2,-4/-2,4/-4,0/1,1/1,1/2,2/0,-3/3,3/-3,0	
4-.0	/3,3/-1,-2/2,2/0,-2/2,2/-1,0/-3,-3/0,2/-2,-2/-1,0	
4-.1	1,0/-1,-1/3,0/1,1/3,0/-1,-1/0,1	
4-.2	1,0/-1,-1/4,1/2,-1/4,1/2,-1/3,0/4,1/-1,0	
4-.3+	1,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/2,0/-3,-3/0,-5/0,2/0,4/0,4/4,0/2,0/-1,0/-3,-3/0,3	
4-.3-	1,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-4,0/-3,-3/0,-5/0,2/0,4/0,4/4,0/2,0/-1,0/-3,-3/0,3	
4-.4+	1,0/-1,-1/3,0/1,1/-3,-3/-1,-1/0,-3/1,1/-1,0	
4-.4-	1,0/-1,-1/3,0/1,1/-3,3/-1,-1/0,3/1,1/-1,0	
4-.7	/0,-3/0,-1/3,0/0,1/0,3/0,-1/-2,1/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/1,1/-1,0	
4-.+	/-3,-3/0,-1/2,-4/-2,4/0,-2/-2,-2/-1,2/-3,-3/0,-3	
4-.//	/-3,-3/0,-1/2,-4/-2,4/0,-2/-2,-2/-1,-1/-1,-1/-2,1/3,3/3,0	
7 .0	0,-1/1,-2/-4,0/0,3/1,0/3,-2/-4,0/-4,0/-2,2/-1,0/0,-3/-3,0	
7.1	1,0/-3,0/-1,0/-3,0/1,0/2,2/0,1/0,3/1,0/-3,0/-1,0	
7.2 1,0/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/5,0	
7.3+	/3,3/5,0/-2,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-2/-2,2/-1,-1/3,0/3,3/3,0	
7.3-	/3,3/-1,0/-2,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-2/-2,2/-1,-1/-3,0/3,3/3,6	
7.4+	/3,0/1,0/0,-3/-1,0/-3,0/1,0/-1,2/0,-3/1,1/0,-3/-1,-1/0,1	
7.4-	/3,0/1,0/0,-3/-1,0/-3,0/1,0/-1,2/0,3/1,1/0,3/-1,-1/0,1	
7.7	1,0/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/0,-3/-1,-1/-2,4/-1,6	
7.+	/0,3/-3,-3/0,-3/0,-1/2,-4/-2,4/-4,0/1,1/1,1/2,-1/3,3/-3,0	
7.//	/0,3/-3,-3/0,-3/0,-1/2,-4/-2,4/-2,2/2,-1/3,3/-3,0	
+.0	1,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/-1,0/3,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/-1,0	
+.1	/3,3/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/2,0/3,3/-3,0/3,3/3,0	
+.2	/-3,0/3,3/3,0/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/0,4/-1,2/-3,-3/-3,0	
+.3+	0,-1/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/1,1/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/-1,0	
0,-1/-3,0/-2,1/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/2,-1/0,3/1,1/2,-4/0,1	
+.3-	/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/1,-1/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/-1,1	
0,-1/-2,4/-1,-1/0,-3/-2,1/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/2,-1/3,0/0,1	
+.4+	/3,3/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/2,0/2,2/-2,1/3,3/3,0	
+.4-	/3,3/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/-2,2/-2,-2/0,-3/3,3/-3,0	
+.7	/-3,0/3,3/3,0/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/0,4/-1,-1/-1,-1/-2,1/3,3/0,3	
+.+	1,0/5,-1/-3,-3/1,1/-3,3/-1,0 
/-3,3/-3,3/-1,1/-3,3/-3,3/-1,1 
+.//	1,0/-1,-1/0,3/1,1/0,3/-3,3/-1,-1/3,-3/0,1	
//.0	1,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-1,-1/0,1	
//.1	/3,3/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/0,4/2,2/-3,0/-3,-3/-3,0	
//.2	/-3,0/3,3/3,0/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/-1,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3	
//.3+ 1,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/0,-3/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-1,0	
//.3-	1,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/0,3/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,0	
//.4+	/3,3/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/2,0/2,2/1,1/1,1/-1,2/-3,-3/	
//.4-	/3,3/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/0,4/-1,-1/-1,-1/-2,-2/0,-3/3,3/-3,0	
//.7	/-3,0/3,3/3,0/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/-2,2/-2,1/3,3/0,3	
//.+	1,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/-3,3/-1,-1/3,-3/0,1	
//.//	1,0/0,3/-1,-1/4,-2/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,0	
/3,3/0,-3/3,3/0,2/-4,2/4,-2/0,1/3,3/0,3 
1.3+	/3,3/5,0/2,0/-4,0/4,0/2,0/1,0/-3,0/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/3,0	
1.3-	/0,3/0,-3/0,3/3,0/-1,0/-2,0/-4,0/4,0/-2,0/-5,0/-3,-3/-3,0 
3-.1	/3,0/0,-3/3,1/0,-2/0,-4/-4,0/2,-5/-1,0/-3,0/4,0/0,-3/5,0 
3+.1	/3,0/-3,0/3,0/0,3/1,0/0,2/4,0/0,-4/2,0/0,5/3,3/0,-3	
/3,3/1,-2/-2,0/0,-2/0,-4/0,4/0,-2/1,2/0,-3/-3,-3/0,3/0-3	
0.7	/-3,0/3,3/3,0/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/-2,2/-4,2/-1,-1/3,0/3,3/0,3



And ..
Here's my EOLL algs
All these algs are special because they won't change the position of all the coners,so that you can
easily look ahead for the CPLLs 

1,0/-4,-1/4,1/-1,-1/-3,0/3,0/0,1
0,-1/-3,0/4,1/-1,-1/-3,0/3,0/0,1
1,0/-1,-1/0,1
1,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/0,1
1,0/-4,-1/1,1/3,0/-1,0
1,0/0,-3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/0,3/0,1
0,-1/3,0/0,-3/1,1/0,3/-3,0/-1,0
0-1/-3,0/4,1/-1,-1/-3,0/3,0/0,1
1,0/2,-1/4,1/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/0,1
1,0/-1,-1/-2,-2/-1,-1/0,1


ALso,you can get more information from this website
and it will be better if you can read Chineses
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=58046&extra=page%3D1

end


----------



## Sa967St (May 22, 2011)

Can you explain the notation for the EP algs? Like, what 0 to 十 are and what the slashes and dot/commas mean?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 22, 2011)

my guess is o = solved the t thing is h // is z #s are like u perms or 4 cycles


> //.3+ 1,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/0,-3/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-1,0


id guess z on top cw u or o perm, probably u
yup i just tried it z-cw u


----------



## DavidWoner (May 22, 2011)

0 = solved
1 = opp
2 = adj
3 = U (+/-) for direction
4 = O (+/-) for direction
7 = W
// = Z
character that doesn't show up for me = H


----------



## pkfeng13 (May 23, 2011)

0 =




1 =




2=




3+=




3-=




4+=




4-=




7=




//=




+=


----------

